# fuck everything



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Today I just feel like ripping someone's fucking head off. Everything pisses me off. I had a doctor apt. that lasted 2 hours and 30 minutes. Finally I said, is there anything else important because I am fucking leaving. Women doctors always seem to babble about useless shit (sometimes men too). Then I got home and my food was eaten by some of my stupid housemates. I swear to god they are worthless. I have DP and can provide food for myself and they are healthy but can't do shit. All my waters were drinken that I had just bought, I hadn't even opened them. My fucking phone charger magically "disapperared". I swear to god if I leave anything in this house it magically disappears. I think I'm going to move soon because I can't fucking stand life. Today is one of those days where being dead really sounds better than not.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Dude, fuck your roommates, they sound like assholes.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Kenny, wasn't the cortisol helping you a lot?


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

That sounds horrible. If it makes you feel any better i've had an absolutely horrible day too and all day the only thing going through my head is I FUCKING HATE LIFE!! it would be so much better to not exist...
Anyway sorry bout ranting bout me on your thread, it probably would be a really good idea to move out and live with someone whos mature and actually respect your stuff!


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Fuck people who put you down, not everything. You are awesome and no matter what negativity you encounter, you have succeeded past them. we live in the present, and not yesterday, so we can create a better tomorrow for ourselves.

Best of luck


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't fuck everything, you'll get sore


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> Don't fuck everything, you'll get sore


nice


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

haha thanks guys


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Today I just feel like ripping someone's fucking head off. Everything pisses me off. I had a doctor apt. that lasted 2 hours and 30 minutes. Finally I said, is there anything else important because I am fucking leaving. Women doctors always seem to babble about useless shit (sometimes men too). Then I got home and my food was eaten by some of my stupid housemates. I swear to god they are worthless. I have DP and can provide food for myself and they are healthy but can't do shit. All my waters were drinken that I had just bought, I hadn't even opened them. My fucking phone charger magically "disapperared". I swear to god if I leave anything in this house it magically disappears. I think I'm going to move soon because I can't fucking stand life. Today is one of those days where being dead really sounds better than not.






 A song that describes your day??


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Xerei said:


> A song that describes your day??


hah! called it.

Hey man, if you can do it, change your roomies. It's not worth it. My buddy was stuck in a situation just like that and finally was like "no, i'm not taking your shit anymore!" and then had to take even more shit the last couple weeks before he moved cuz his roomates were vindictive. But it's so worth it now. And eventually he'll look back and laugh remembering the dumb shit he put up with. You're worth it.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Xerei said:


> A song that describes your day??


LOL, it really seems like something Kenny could have wrote himself.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Xerei said:


> A song that describes your day??


haha exactly!


----------

